# Questions from a total newbie



## SoCal GK mom (Nov 5, 2017)

A few questions for all of you who have been there, done that:

At what age/grade did your daughter begin to email coaches prior to playing in a college showcase?
My DD was born in 2003, but is in 8th grade. Most of her team is in HS, and the team will play in some showcases this fall and spring. Should she even bother emailing now?

Do those ages/grades apply to all players, or is there a different recruiting age for GK's?
Thanks!


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Nov 5, 2017)

SoCal GK mom said:


> A few questions for all of you who have been there, done that:
> 
> At what age/grade did your daughter begin to email coaches prior to playing in a college showcase?
> My DD was born in 2003, but is in 8th grade. Most of her team is in HS, and the team will play in some showcases this fall and spring. Should she even bother emailing now?
> ...


She already knows what school and major she wants??? My DD had no idea until beginning of Junior year.


----------



## SoCal GK mom (Nov 5, 2017)

No, of course not. But do kids playing in college showcases have to know what their major will be before inviting a coach to come watch them play? Asking honestly- as I said, total newbie.


----------



## Zerodenero (Nov 5, 2017)

SoCal GK mom said:


> No, of course not. But do kids playing in college showcases have to know what their major will be before inviting a coach to come them play


No. Read thru the thread/link below. Highly informative. Best of luck to u/your dd.

Link: http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/recruiting-tips-for-parents-just-starting-the-process.42/


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Nov 5, 2017)

Good thread Zero references. Just make sure academics are #1 if possible...


----------



## gkrent (Nov 6, 2017)

SoCal GK mom said:


> Do those ages/grades apply to all players, or is there a different recruiting age for GK's?


If your keeper is on an State or Regional ODP game roster, YNT pool or starter on a top DA or Pre-DA team, then the recruiting will start next year and you should start reaching out to top schools on your list in Spring.


----------



## SoCal GK mom (Nov 6, 2017)

gkrent said:


> If your keeper is on an State or Regional ODP game roster, YNT pool or starter on a top DA or Pre-DA team, then the recruiting will start next year and you should start reaching out to top schools on your list in Spring.


Thank you!


----------



## soccermama213 (Nov 11, 2017)

SoCal GK mom said:


> A few questions for all of you who have been there, done that:
> 
> At what age/grade did your daughter begin to email coaches prior to playing in a college showcase?
> My DD was born in 2003, but is in 8th grade. Most of her team is in HS, and the team will play in some showcases this fall and spring. Should she even bother emailing now?
> ...


My daughter started emailing occasionally in 9th but actively in the summer and fall before/into her sophomore year. She new what she wanted out of a campus (major,
Location etc) by doing research and would email those she preferred her schedule for showcases and major tournaments. She was seen at last years Silverlakes showcase (Thanksgiving wknd)  by several coaches - some of whom she emailed and also by one she didn't who was watching her defender. He contacted her coach and the rest played out. 

She knows her desires major but I don't believe at neccasary. However if a school doesnt offer her chosen major, it's Pointless to email that school. 

Highest advice is to do research on schools, and no matter what play and act like someone is lwats watching. Positive attitudes and never giving up are key. good luck


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Nov 13, 2017)

Interesting article about a big time player that did not go the "usual route"  Hopefully, we will see more players and more coaches willing to buck the closed ECNL/DA systems.

http://www.vcstar.com/story/sports/2017/10/25/buena-grad-hailie-mace-proves-gem-ucla-soccer-program/788031001/


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 13, 2017)

Sons of Pitches said:


> Interesting article about a big time player that did not go the "usual route"  Hopefully, we will see more players and more coaches willing to buck the closed ECNL/DA systems.
> 
> http://www.vcstar.com/story/sports/2017/10/25/buena-grad-hailie-mace-proves-gem-ucla-soccer-program/788031001/


I know this player and although she didn't go the traditional route (she didn't specialize in a sport until her junior year of high school) she was noticed once she switched to Eagles ECNL's U18 team.  Yes, there are gems out their that are outside of the well trodden paths but until her mother made an effort to get her on a team with sufficient exposure and reach out to schools an absolute stud like her would have gone unnoticed or would have ended up at a small time program.

There is another player on the UCLA team who committed to a lower profile program due to her bigtime program doing very little to assist the player in contacting schools.  I was a little shocked when her father told me this because I had seen the player years earlier playing a year up in the ECNL for that same club and she was one of the best two players on the other team and she was maybe 15 years old at the time.  She accepted an offer to a school that was far below her abilities because they didn't get good advice and support form this club.  Fast forward and she switched to a non ECNL club with a college coach as the coach and she ends up getting selected for several YNT camps and she catches the eye of the recruiting coordinator of a top 5 program and wham bam she switches commitments to that school.  I was also told that prior to being offered by the school that she currently attends and starts for that they tried to generate some interest from $C and the coach didn't like her.  As I told him I am glad she didn't like her because she played great against them last weekend!!  She will likely be on the U20 squad for next years WWC.

My point is that if your player isn't getting the exposure or opportunity that your player desires, change something.  It might help.  Good luck to all going through this journey.


----------



## push_up (Nov 13, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> My point is that if your player isn't getting the exposure or opportunity that your player desires, change something.  It might help.  Good luck to all going through this journey.


Wow.  Profound advice from the parent of the "Best player in the world" at her position! 

Never mind that #5 was posterized again last week.


----------



## MWN (Nov 14, 2017)

SoCal GK mom said:


> A few questions for all of you who have been there, done that:
> 
> At what age/grade did your daughter begin to email coaches prior to playing in a college showcase?
> My DD was born in 2003, but is in 8th grade. Most of her team is in HS, and the team will play in some showcases this fall and spring. Should she even bother emailing now?
> ...


The girls side starts a little earlier than the boys side because 98.54127% of girls are pretty much fully grown 2 years after puberty ... boys still have another spurt at 16-17, but its only an inch or two.  Because we are talking about GK's, v. field players, the process is a little different [note, my son is a 2003 - 6'1" GK projected to be 6'3" to 6'4" and I'm getting ready to start in the next year].

The good news here is she plays in SoCal, a hotbed for talent, which means accolades and team awards (finishes, etc.) mean something.

The stuff that get's college coaches immediate attention without seeing her and makes the road very easy, in order:

Height - 5'10"+ for women GKs (note, not determinative), but get's their attention (5'7" is a minimum for D1).  Also note, weight should be in line for the athlete's height. 
Team - ECNL or DA or ODP or some other high level team that finishes strong in various regional and national level tournaments.
Save Percentage (GAA can be skewed if the team she is on has a strong defense).
GPA above 3.0
If your player is outside of the above, no worries ... its going to take a little more work to get her in front of the college coaches.  To get maximum exposure (and the best offer for your player) you are going to want to commission or make your own 2-3 minute player video so college coaches around the nation that are interested can view her abilities can click a link in the intro email that she sends, includes elements such as:

Physical Abilities
Leaping ability - especially for the shorter girls
Aggressiveness - fearless in 1-1s.
Leg strength and accuracy in goalkicks (does she hit the half) and punts (clear the half).  Can she kick from both feet?
Quickness between the sticks, getting up again after making a stop and ready for the volley back to goal.

Ability to catch the hot balls (catch, catch, catch v. punch and spill).

Mental
Positioning - how big is her arc in game play, does she increase/decrease the GK arc properly based on location of ball and possession.
Demeanor after giving up a goal (yes, show a failure or two and how she overcomes the mistake in a positive manner).
Verbal command of the field ... talk, talk and talk with relevant instructions (pinch in, shift, cover number 10, push up).
Ability to play out of the back - pass backs, putting ball back into play (throws, bowling, etc.).

Good goalkeepers are sought after, so even if your player is under 5'7" she still has many  opportunities, but it will likely be at the non-D1 schools.

So, do you start now?  Maybe if she has fully matured and won't grow anymore.  My advice is start compiling some video for the highlight video now, but your real work will begin after her sophomore year.

See also: http://www.ncsasports.org/recruiting-tools/womens-high-school-soccer/womens-soccer-recruits-recruiting-guidelines


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 14, 2017)

push_up said:


> Wow.  Profound advice from the parent of the "Best player in the world" at her position!
> 
> Never mind that #5 was posterized again last week.


Roy Moore aren't there some teenage girls that you can go accost?

Please save your comments for when your player is on the same level.....  So never...


----------



## Monkey (Nov 14, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Roy Moore aren't there some teenage girls that you can go accost?
> 
> Please save your comments for when your player is on the same level.....  So never...


What is wrong with you?  Most people are grateful that their children are happy and healthy.  It looks like your dd has been truly blessed. Let it rest.


----------



## goldentoe (Nov 14, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Roy Moore aren't there some teenage girls that you can go accost?
> 
> Please save your comments for when your player is on the same level.....  So never...


Hey, how about a little gratitude.  Your President pulled some strings and got your 3 little Bruins home today.  What's the price Alford should make them pay???

Good luck this weekend....


----------

